# Uintah extended elk hunt



## AnneF29 (Oct 15, 2015)

So I'm still pretty new to bow hunting. However I wanted to try the Uintah Basin extended hunt seeing as I live in Vernal. The area for it is rather small and mostly filled with private property. Curious if anyone has had luck with this hunt before. I won't be able to do much looking till it gets chillier and elk start to come feed in farmers fields. However, can anyone if you're feeling so kind, point me in a good spot to start scouting once the snow flies?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have looked at this also but have not actually hunted it. would be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## AnneF29 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, it's definetly going to be a tough area. Hopefully someone has some kind of information. I've been researching for days. May have to ask some farmers if they get any feeding elk in the winter.


----------

